

Show HN: SimpleGraph - joshuaevans
http://simplegraph.meteor.com/

======
joshuaevans
This is a thing that we made - it's a simple tool for plotting a variable over
time as we found Excel / google sheets cumbersome for what should be a simple
task.

All feedback much appreciated, things we'd love to know about:

\- Would you use it? \- What would you use it for? \- What would make you want
to use it more?

~~~
phpnode
There is no explanation at all on the site nor any demos. This makes it
impossible for anyone to answer your questions without signing up, and I'm not
signing up without knowing what it is.

Good job for shipping, but it's not ready for public consumption yet without
those things imho.

~~~
JoeLeese
Thanks for the feedback - we're adding some more comprehensive onboarding
screens over the next few days so will update you when that's in.

